# **ENDED** Turners Auction box #2



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2017)

Up for auction is this nice full large flat rate box of goodies. Proceeds will go to Woodbarter to help support the site.
I'll cover shipping in the conusa...
Bid start at $13 with 1$ increments.
Auction starts now...
Auction ends Sunday night at 9pm east coast time.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2017)

Ambrosia maple bowl blanks. black walnut bowl blank. Spalted rock maple bowl blank. Ambrosia Pen blanks and bottle stoppers.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 6, 2017)

Are you nuts?? Those have bug holes & discolored areas...

I bid $18 just to support WB!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 6, 2017)

$ 20

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 6, 2017)

23.79

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 6, 2017)

35

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 6, 2017)

$37.29

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 7, 2017)

Wish I had more experience in this wood trade , I need impact resistance , slow rolling , and possibly a box of body armor .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CWS (Jul 7, 2017)

Looks like at least a $50 dollar box to me. I bid $51

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 7, 2017)

Sidecar said:


> Wish I had more experience in this wood trade , I need impact resistance , slow rolling , and possibly a box of body armor .....



All you need is at least $52!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 7, 2017)

CWS said:


> Looks like at least a $50 dollar box to me. I bid $51





Tony said:


> All you need is at least $52!


Is there any body armor in the bottom of that box ....? 
@CWS is good like you guys ! He'll make something really cool ! 
But ya know what I've noticed he'll put it up real high in the shop so as I can't touch it ....... Yeah I noticed ! 
Besides I gotta save my Washingtons for our road trip to almost heaven West Virginia ........

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CWS (Jul 7, 2017)

Better be a lot of them Washington. I'm sure we have t pay to get into W.V.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 7, 2017)

CWS said:


> Better be a lot of them Washington. I'm sure we have t pay to get into W.V.



Curt, you might have to pay to get him back out of WV! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS (Jul 7, 2017)

He's been looking for a hairy woman that can cook. He might find one there and not want to come down off the mountain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 7, 2017)

LOL ....... You guys I'm hunt'n one that just thinks straight ! Lord it must be that x&y cromhazon thing !!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 7, 2017)

Sidecar said:


> LOL ....... You guys I'm hunt'n one that just thinks straight ! Lord it must be that x&y cromhazon thing !!!!



That AND be a woman???????

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 7, 2017)

CWS said:


> Better be a lot of them Washington. I'm sure we have t pay to get into W.V.


No worries ! I'm blood !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 7, 2017)

Sidecar said:


> LOL ....... You guys I'm hunt'n one that just thinks straight ! Lord it must be that x&y cromhazon thing !!!!




That's what we like about you... you're a dreamer!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 7, 2017)

I hope so @Spinartist ! When I can run with you big dogs I'll get off the porch !


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 8, 2017)

Sidecar said:


> I hope so @Spinartist ! When I can run with you big dogs I'll get off the porch !




You can't run with the big dogs TILL you get off the porch!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 11, 2017)

Tony said:


> All you need is at least $52!



Tony wins. Lemme know when you have paid up via the donate button.


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Tony wins. Lemme know when you have paid up via the donate button.



Marc, that wasn't a bid. I think Curt had the winning bid at $51. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 11, 2017)

CWS said:


> Looks like at least a $50 dollar box to me. I bid $51


Correction....Curt wins the bid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Didn't anyone ever tell you not to scratch your ear while the bidding is going on at an auction?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Jul 11, 2017)

Money sent. Thanks @ripjack13

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2017)

CWS said:


> Money sent. Thanks @ripjack13



Check your private conversations list....


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 12, 2017)

whelp , nother box of stuff going out of reach @ripjack13 , will the madness ever stop ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 12, 2017)

Sidecar said:


> whelp , nother box of stuff going out of reach @ripjack13 , will the madness ever stop ?



Kevin, I think your next project should be a stepladder!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 12, 2017)

we gotta keep that between us @Tony ! ............ well heck he does that Yoda stuff , he'll catch me and make me put it back !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 12, 2017)

Sidecar said:


> we gotta keep that between us @Tony ! ............ well heck he does that Yoda stuff , he'll catch me and make me put it back !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Jul 17, 2017)

Got the box. Amazing what a man can stuff in a frb.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 17, 2017)

Only one pen blank? I could have swore i put some in each one.....

Glad you like it....

And thank you for donating to the site!!


----------

